
Renesas M16C Microcontroller LCD Display  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/renesas-m16c-microcontroller-lcd-display
======
ionela
The G1 doesn’t officially hit the streets until tomorrow, but the 3rd and
Market store in San Francisco will begin selling the first Android device
starting today at 6PM PDT.

